# Pokemon Sunday shows off new Pokemon



## manaphy4ever (Feb 6, 2010)

Junichi Masuda’s video message showed a silhouette of the new fifth-generation Pokemon codenamed “Z,” as you can see below. It is in fact the “Z” from the 13th movie’s title, The Ruler of Illusion: Z. Masuda also mentioned that this Pokemon holds the key to the movie. Pokemon Sunday will reveal the Pokemon in full on their February 21st show, which is in two weeks.

so do you think guys the 5th gen coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


Source:PokeBeach


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

5th Gen was confirmed a few weeks ago.  This Pokemon is new though, and it looks very interesting.  It looks like Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## worlok375 (Feb 7, 2010)

Did the video say anything about the title of the new games, I saw some title-looking names on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Krisboo (Feb 7, 2010)

Now I'm dying with the hype AAAAAAAAAHHH. xD. Looks nice, but, kinda Fox-ish and has a strong weavile resemblance (Probably cause of being a shadow)


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 7, 2010)

FUCK YEAH SEAKING!!

I cant wait for these new pokemon


----------



## mkoo (Feb 7, 2010)

Reminds me of Worgen from World of Warcraft.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Feb 7, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Did the video say anything about the title of the new games, I saw some title-looking names on the bottom of the screen.


I think it means "Phantom Champion 'Z'" or something like that. Not so sure about the words on the right.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That logo is Phantom Ruler Z, the title of the upcoming 13th Pokemon movie.  I think the logo on the right is the TV network.  
I'm pretty sure they didn't announce the names of the games yet.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it would probably be an evolution of some existing pokemon... It has resemblance with some...

Hmmm, but I'm liking the progress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up!


----------



## worlok375 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it's probably skinnier than we think, the big fur is probably a mane.
Possibly a legendary.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know man... showing a legendary right now isn't like them...

But who knows? Maybe they thought it's time for a change


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason it feels like a Lucario evolution, although Lucario is already powerful enough. An evolution would just be wickedly overpowered, unless it's kinda like a parallel form.

Probably a legendary, though.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 7, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> I don't know man... showing a legendary right now isn't like them...
> 
> But who knows? Maybe they thought it's time for a change



they will never change  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Team rocket (Ta-Da)
BOOM!!! And Away they are


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 7, 2010)

... What the fuck is that?

WHO'S THAT POKEMON!
I don't know...


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

Well it looks a little like Lucario, mainly the body-type, as both are bipedal.  
Plus, Lucario was a star of a movie, just like "Z," so it's natural to think that "Z" could be an evolution of Lucario.  At the very least, if it isn't, that still does not mean "Z" is legendary.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Well *it looks a little like Lucario*, mainly the body-type, as both are bipedal.
> Plus, Lucario was a star of a movie, just like "Z," so it's natural to think that "Z" could be an evolution of Lucario.  At the very least, if it isn't, that still does not mean "Z" is legendary.
> 
> QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Feb 7 2010, 03:19 AM) *For some reason it feels like a Lucario evolution*, although Lucario is already powerful enough. An evolution would just be wickedly overpowered, unless it's kinda like a parallel form.
> ...



Great minds think alike?

It's been a while since they did an "average" size legendary. Think about it. Legendaries have usually been either small or huge. Mewtwo and Deoxys are the only medium sized ones. Mew, Celebi, etc are all pint sized. Groundon, Kyogre, Ho-oh, Lugia, etc, are all gigantic. I do like the "average" sized ones the most, though.

Or it could be a non-legendary.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it Ruler of Illusions: Z?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 7, 2010)

To me it looks more of an evolution of Mighyena


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

Let's piece together what we know.

This shadowy figure is Z.
It will be the feature pokémon of the 13th movie, called The Ruler of Illusion.
The movie features an evil duplicate of Satoshi (Ask Ketchum)

Now, knowing that previous legendaries are designed around myth and legend, does anyone know about any old legends or tales about a doppleganger or mimic creature?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 7, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Let's piece together what we know.
> 
> This shadowy figure is Z.
> It will be the feature pokémon of the 13th movie, called The Ruler of Illusion.
> ...


Now that you mention it, I do remember something about a dopplegamer tale. I don't remember it though...


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

It's the beast from the starforce series with legs


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Let's piece together what we know.
> 
> This shadowy figure is Z.
> It will be the feature pokémon of the 13th movie, called The Ruler of Illusion.
> ...


Did they confirm that this was Z?  It doesn't look like a ruler of illusion at all.  It looks like a fighting/beast Pokemon (again, a resemblance to Lucario).


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did confirm it, it's codenamed "Z".

Also I found this...it looks really legitimate and may be what it really looks like.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like a fusion between Ninetales and Lucario XD
But definitely a Lucario evolution, IMO


----------



## War (Feb 7, 2010)

This is obviously all fake seeing as it's not even Sunday yet.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 7, 2010)

Speculation can only go so far.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

War said:
			
		

> This is obviously all fake seeing as it's not even Sunday yet.


It's lunch time in japan, and the Pokémon Sunday morning show has already aired.

Check your time zones sometime.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Well *it looks a little like Lucario*, mainly the body-type, as both are bipedal.
> Plus, Lucario was a star of a movie, just like "Z," so it's natural to think that "Z" could be an evolution of Lucario.  At the very least, if it isn't, that still does not mean "Z" is legendary.
> 
> QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Feb 7 2010, 03:19 AM) *For some reason it feels like a Lucario evolution*, although Lucario is already powerful enough. An evolution would just be wickedly overpowered, unless it's kinda like a parallel form.
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. That picture adds to it.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

War said:
			
		

> This is obviously all fake seeing as it's not even Sunday yet.


LOL

hello, japan is on the other side of the world..


----------



## Raika (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr.Killa said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

War said:
			
		

> This is obviously all fake seeing as it's not even Sunday yet.








http://tinyurl.com/yhasofa


----------



## anaxs (Feb 7, 2010)

wait til my bo sees this, hes gonaa freak..


----------



## da_head (Feb 7, 2010)

i can't possibly fathom y you ppl are hyped for this.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't see how they could've come up with a new Pokemon. I mean, come on! Arceus was the fucking GOD of Pokemon.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> I can't see how they could've come up with a new Pokemon. I mean, come on! Arceus was the fucking GOD of Pokemon.








I agree though. WAY too many Pokemanz.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 7, 2010)

pokemanz needs counterparts for everything.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol hatsu owned war in a battle of time

are you talking about the new series that will be called pokemon Z


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 7, 2010)

No, it's the 13th Pokemon Movie, staring Ho-Oh, Lugia, Celebi, and the 3 legendary Johto beasts.

The movie is called Pokemon: Phantom Champion Z.

Also, judging from the drawn picture, the Pokemon if it's not a standalone Pokemon or a legendary, could be an evolution of

- Mightyena
- Lucario
- Linoone
- Zangoose

But we'll see.

Or perhaps, Nintendo might possibly be going into the lines of People transforming into Pokemon! (Lol Digimon Frontier)


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks like sonic with a pony
my brothr is gonna go crazy seeing this.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Watch the game concepts end up close to how they have been described on another forum I'm on.(as well as others) XD
I still say we have game company spies on here and rom site forums, collecting data for use in anything.


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 7, 2010)

That pokemon is way too cool...maybe a fire and fighting type again?


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think we'll ever have odd dual types, like Ice/Fire, imo :\


----------



## Theraima (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome! Cant wait for new games.. Arent they a bit too quick? I mean this Spring we get HG and SS english versions, we got platinum last year, diamond and pearl in 2007..


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Awesome! Cant wait for new games.. Arent they a bit too quick? I mean this Spring we get HG and SS english versions, we got platinum last year, diamond and pearl in 2007..



Well, we won't see it until 2011.
Maybe they're trying to beat 2012 and the whole 'end of the world' thing?


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

I just found this on DeviantArt, looks plausible enough, though obviously fake.


----------



## mad567 (Feb 7, 2010)

No not again...........we don't want new pokemon.....
WE WANT NEW GAMEPLAY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 7, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Theraima said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not supposed to happen until end of 2012 anyway so plenty of time to beat it if it was released in the spring


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Satangel (Feb 7, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

>



It is freaking Sonic! Sonic is really appearing in all kind of Nintendo games now! First rumors from him being in SMG 2, now this....


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I just found this on DeviantArt, looks plausible enough, though obviously fake.


lol, they colored it in not even 2 hours ago


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucario one looks pretty cool but how epic would it be if it was actually Sonic XD


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Lucario one looks pretty cool but how epic would it be if it was actually Sonic XD


It'd be more of a downer, plus it would piss people off further and start questions like; "WTF is sega doing spreading out their resources making 3 sonic ganes!?"
also, over your flu yet, luke? XD


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies, Sonic needs moar attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flu is still a no go


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what happens when you stop eating cheese


----------



## RetroVortex (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe its a Pokemon fusion! XD

(Still remember the lolness that was Venustoise! XD)


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

RetroVortex said:
			
		

> Maybe its a Pokemon fusion! XD
> 
> (Still remember the lolness that was Venustoise! XD)



And knowing how my luck has been, it'll be a fusion :\


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 7, 2010)

The pokemon looks like ....... a Taurus on two legs....


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 7, 2010)

When Team Rocket teams up with the other organizations and effectively take over the world, don't come crying to me, I'll be off on some frozen mountain


----------



## tajio (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks like a sort of wolfman kind of pokemon? hmmm AWESOME!!!!!

It's got to be some sort of ultra or legendary!


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 7, 2010)

All I'm thinking is: "It'd be weird if it had a hair tie".


----------



## Mr.Positive (Feb 7, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> I can't see how they could've come up with a new Pokemon. I mean, come on! Arceus was the fucking GOD of Pokemon.



Why do people keep thinking that there can't be anymore Pokemon because of Arceus? Gen 5 can just include Legendaries that aren't literal gods. Also Gamefreak CAN surpass a God pokemon, if they're willing to make legends based on the Lovecraft Horrors.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 7, 2010)

Isnt Lucario a dog?
This looks more like a wolf.
I guess wolf are related to dogs but.........


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 7, 2010)

So... a possible Lucario evolution in a movie ending with the letter 'Z?'

Let the Dragon Ball comparisons begin!

EDIT: SHIT! I got it, this is Super Saiyan Lucario! See the long mane!!!1!11!!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 7, 2010)

Isn't the movie scheduled for June or something? So it could be a long time till they show how that pokemon really looks like.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmm, looks related to Lucario... Maybe an evolution? I wonder what the games are going to be called, actually


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 7, 2010)

heres proof of the new pokemon game
looks like pocket monsters.net trolled me


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

That's some really nice proof you got there.


----------



## outgum (Feb 7, 2010)

Could be a Ninetails Evolution.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

No I don't think so.  Ninetails is too much of a random Pokemon to have an important (movie star) evolution. 
Plus, Ninetails evolved using the Fire Stone, I don't think Pokemon can evolve again after that.  
Lastly, if that guy is the Ruler of *Illusions*, he has to be at least a Psychic, Ghost, or Dark type in my opinion.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

>


This explains why it seems to only have one arm.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> No I don't think so.  Ninetails is too much of a random Pokemon to have an important (movie star) evolution.
> Plus, Ninetails evolved using the Fire Stone, I don't think Pokemon can evolve again after that.
> 
> Lastly, if that guy is the Ruler of *Illusions*, he has to be at least a Psychic, Ghost, or Dark type in my opinion.


Well, ninetails is an important pokémon in the first mysterydungeon game.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 7, 2010)

I just feels like he could be one of Sonic's lame friends. Oh well.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 7, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the Mystery Dungeon games were a spinoff from the original ones, but meh.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This explains why it seems to only have one arm.



it has 2 arms are you blind?


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can only see one arm in the shadowed picture of it.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you see its hand to the right of it's face?


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> do you see its hand to the right of it's face?


My god man, I'm talking about this picture:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 7, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can only see the shape of ONE arm in the *silhouette*.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 7, 2010)

but you had the picture of the hand drawn one when you said it only had one arm


----------



## outgum (Feb 7, 2010)

Nitrostemp....
He means he added the other arm, trying to show others where the other arm would be. since its not shown in the image.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 7, 2010)

so your saying he drew that?


----------



## outgum (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol, im loving how people are trying to compare to lucario, and using Lucario colour schemes, Firstly to me, it looks like a Fire/Psychic Type, out of all the pokemon to choose from, why are quite a few people limiting it to Lucario? Lucario is Aura, not Shadow Or Phantom or whatever, for all we know, someone genetically enchanced Mewtwo to evolve, or it could just be a ditto >_>
Looks like Weaville and Infernape got it on actually.

Anyways, My Guess is its a legendary, but there i could be wrong, Cause with the Anime in particualr, we are always introduced to a random not very important pokemon O_O Like, When second gen came out, we were firstly introduced to Togepi, When 3rd gen came out we were introduced to a Kelecleon or whatever and 4th gen im not sure, I stopped watching the anime around then. It does convienent that its based off Soul Silver and Heart Gold using the legendary dogs and celebi but no mention of Lugia and Ho-oh so far? Maybe we are in for a new type of pokemon? But i guess not really because Psychic/Dark/Ghost already has its triangle, Knowing Pokemon though, that Pokemon is probably Ice/Ground or some silly sh!t like that. We will see though, im excited to see its full picture/sprite, I still think it might be Fire and something else.

I hope they dont over kill the movie with LOTS of this 5th Gen, Maybe Ash will have a battle with this Phantom Warrior Z (Supposibly a Dark Version of himself) and we will see a group of 6 new 5th gen, that wouldnt be so bad, I can fully picture ash ripping out his pokedex and it being like "Pokemon cannot be identified" OR the Dark Ash is REALLY this Pokemon we have all seem to named "Z" and this pokemon IS a master of Shadows or whatever, and makes himself look like ash. There for this pokemon IS The "Phantom Ash" and that would explain its key role in the movie and WHY the Dogs are Fighting. He could be like Taking the forms of the Dogs and attacking the other ones. causing the three dogs to fight which Celebi sees from the future.

Anyways, all of what i said is mearly assumption from myself. and is not factual in anyway.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 8, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Anyways, My Guess is its a legendary, but there i could be wrong, Cause with the Anime in particualr, we are always introduced to a random not very important pokemon O_O Like, When second gen came out, we were firstly introduced to Togepi, When 3rd gen came out we were introduced to a Kelecleon or whatever and *4th gen im not sure*, I stopped watching the anime around then. It does convienent that its based off Soul Silver and Heart Gold using the legendary dogs and celebi but no mention of Lugia and Ho-oh so far? Maybe we are in for a new type of pokemon? But i guess not really because Psychic/Dark/Ghost already has its triangle, Knowing Pokemon though, that Pokemon is probably Ice/Ground or some silly sh!t like that. We will see though, im excited to see its full picture/sprite, I still think it might be Fire and something else.


I think it was that prevolution of Snorlax.. eeeerr, munchlax? w/e it's called.


----------



## outgum (Feb 8, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your right, or was it brocks Bonsley?
Anyways, my theory is sort of flawed as on like the first few episodes of pokemon Ash saw Ho-oh, So he DID meet a legendary 2nd Gen First, not that any of us knew it at the time.

EDIT: HOOOOOLD ON! First 4th gen we saw was Garys Electervire (


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Munchlax. I thought he was in Pokemon XD, right? I never played it, but that's what I thought.

Anyway, @outgum...

Aura? Shadow? Phantom? What's the big difference. Pokemon have changing descriptions as they evolve anyway. And it's general body shape looks like Lucario, with its wolf or dog-like features (snout, claw, etc) and its standing on two legs. It's a reasonable assumption to draw.

And Mewtwo is already powerful enough. Even Pokemon designers know there's balance in the game, and evolving Mewtwo to a more powerful form would throw that off balance. Mewtwo is already in the "uber" tier; bumping up its power with an evolution would just make it above uber, and that throws off everything. And as your trend shows, the introduced Pokemon are those who aren't legendaries. 

The anime doesn't matter to the games. The anime follows where the games go, not visa versa.

...And does anyone even watch the anime or movies? Not to offend you, but they're not any good compared to other anime.


----------



## outgum (Feb 8, 2010)

i guess i used to watch the anime, i still watch the movies though, But Guild, with my thing saying it could be Mewtwo, as me just throwing out a random pokemon saying it could be anything, as we really have no idea, There are a few wolf/dog pokemon, But i guess Lucario is the only one who stands on his two legs, cause i was going to say for example, Houndoom, Arcanine and Ninetails just to name a few.

i dont think they would give Lucario ANOTHER Evoulution though.... He already has two, why would they give him a 3rd? Especially Since Lucario IS a 4th Gen and its new, not to mention he has already got his own movie lol Selfish Lucario trying to get two.


----------



## The Composer (Feb 8, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> *i dont think they would give Lucario ANOTHER Evoulution though.... He already has two,*



Say what?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 8, 2010)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> I don't even



Wow, that looks pretty legit.



But I have to say it looks more like it could be a Zangoose or a Mightyena evolution.


----------



## outgum (Feb 8, 2010)

The Composer said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1st being Rilou and the Second being Lucario? Why would they give him a third ALREADY if he is a new pokemon (4th Gen)?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 8, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> The Composer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are two forms. Only one evolution.


----------



## outgum (Feb 8, 2010)

Evoultion can be including the first aswell though couldnt it? cause if you speaking from LUCARIOS prospective, there is 2 evolutions? One being Riolu and one Lucario, cause Lucario was my base....

I think...


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 8, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Evoultion can be including the first aswell though couldnt it? cause if you speaking from LUCARIOS prospective, there is 2 evolutions? One being Riolu and one Lucario, cause Lucario was my base....
> 
> I think...


What are you saying?

Anyway I definitely think it's a Lucario Evo.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 8, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> The Composer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, they gave some Pokemon from the 3rd gen evolutions too in the 4th gen, even some "prevolutions" (like that rose pokemon there).


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 8, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Meh, they gave some Pokemon from the 3rd gen evolutions too in the 4th gen, even some "prevolutions" (like that rose pokemon there).



Well in that case, Roselia got both, heh. However 4th gen had more evolutions for 1st and 2nd gen than 3rd.


----------



## Treflex (Feb 8, 2010)

Reminds me of maybe an evolved form of sandslash.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 8, 2010)

Reminds me more of skymin.


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 8, 2010)

This reminds me a lot of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from megaman starforce.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 8, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> This reminds me a lot of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch that be it, new pokemon based off megaman series.
at least Rock_Raiyu will be happy XD


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Feb 8, 2010)

Isn't supposed that lucario has claws? Well if you look at Lucario it has well defined fingers or what you may want to call... Why the hell will the new pokemon lose it's fingers and just maintain the nails? WTF?!

STOP COMPARE IT TO LUCARIO!!!!! IT MAY PROBABLY BE AN EVOLUTION OF ANOTHER POKEMON!!!!

I don't say it will be a starter since the previous revealed Pokemon weren't ever starters... Nor legendaries... 

I'm tired of seeing lucario here lucario there... LUCARIO ISN'T EVEN A DECENT POKEMON --'

He as the looks ok... But it's crap...


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 8, 2010)

next we'll be seeing "LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!"
Last call for fail.
We'll be moving back on topic in about 5 minutes.

let's use gmod lucario as an example



These are fingers?
Paws, dude XD


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok... I don't have a good english... Maybe because what I know I learned alone... My english teachers all sucked... My current english teacher gives so many mistakes...

Even today she said: From my point of view, I think... And she's always messing with friends of mine that write In my opinion, I think... WTF?!


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> Ok... I don't have a good english... Maybe because what I know I learned alone... My english teachers all sucked... My current english teacher gives so many mistakes...
> 
> Even today she said: From my point of view, I think... And she's always messing with friends of mine that write In my opinion, I think... WTF?!


Ah, ok.


----------



## anaxs (Feb 8, 2010)

looks something like floatzel or watever


----------

